# Yay Or Nay, Boys? (Visualize These Wheels)



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on these. I normally don't like shiny rims, but I am attracted to these for some reason. They'd be going on a silver TT. Ignore the center caps, they would be different. I'm just on the fence if they'd look good or not...

*Runs and cries in the corner*


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

yaaay


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd say hell yeah.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like them


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

are they really cheep or extreamly light? of not i say nay you can find sicker rims out there


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

taverncustoms said:


> are they really cheep or extreamly light? of not i say nay you can find sicker rims out there


x2!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I disagree. Ive never seen them before. Run them before anyone else does. Or tell me what they are so I can:laugh:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

those look amazing man. please do it


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Silver on Silver!*

Had a Mustang GT in silver. Ran Cobra R Wheels in the Satin Silver. Looks great when the wheels are in the body color family I think. Getting tired of the Blackout kid racer look.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i dont like rims with screws or bolts on them to make them like like 2 or 3 piece wheels, when its fake.

idk, just my opinion.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

speed51133! said:


> i dont like rims with screws or bolts on them to make them like like 2 or 3 piece wheels, when its fake.
> 
> idk, just my opinion.


x2.......:thumbup:


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

There's nothing fake about those bolts, they're holding the rims together.

They are a rare set of rims made when Ronal and ACT collaborated. I'm still on the fence about them. If anybody has a strong desire for them, shoot me a PM and I'll throw you some more info.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What size are they and what bolt pattern?


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

They're a staggered set of 18x8.5 and 18x9. Unfortunately, they're 5x120 or 5x120.68, so you'll be dropping some more mulah' on some adapters. The guy sells wrecked Porsche vehicles and had no clue what they were. I talked him down from $1,500 to a grand. I was going to get them if he could manage $800, but he didn't want to.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's not bad. If I had the cash I would scoop them up. Do you know what the offsets are? BMW wheels are usually high and I don't like running huge adapters. Although they could probably be re-drilled.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

That's a lot of bolts so somewhat busy. Wouldn't be my first choice, but, they could work. 

Just don't paint them all black. That would not work. I've got 25 bolts with black centers/polished rims and they're pushing the limit as to what works. they're definitely love/hate.













go for it.


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Offset of 50 in the rear, 43 up front. 

I remember reading about how one of the designers of the TT incorporated as many circles and sweeping curves as he could in the design. I'm not sure if the straight lines in this wheel would mesh or clash... Man, I'm too picky.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah those offsets are way too high for my likings


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

+1. They look pretty bad ass.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I dig this style. A few months ago I came across some online that brought back memories. I'd love a set for my Corrado. Curious how they would look on a TT. Let me see if I can do a quick Pshop on a silver car.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry not the best pshop


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do it


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Those are like putting on some badass shoes with a expensive suit. Buy them.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just remember tho that you will have to run large adapters. You want low offsets on these cars. As long as you don't mind that get them.


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

dogger said:


> Sorry not the best pshop


Dogger... I almost had the idea erased from my memory, then you just HAD to do that... Thanks, though. I just contacted the seller again and hopefully I can snag them. 

Unfortunately, my wheels got jealous with word of something new in the works. This happened this morning at 0715 on the way to work:










No big deal, I'll just slap the good ole' doughnut on. I'll have something new soon enough. Oh wait, it's about to hit 0745? Yeah, I'm done as well:










Just my luck... :thumbup:


----------



## Waxfondler (Nov 10, 2011)

yikestown


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bummer. 2 blow outs in one day? Hopefully you get those wheels and work things out


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep, the freakin' spare blew out too. Luckily I have a great neighbor and was able to get a lift for a new tire. 

In better news, I just completed the transaction for the wheels. I was also notified that he was incorrect about the bolt pattern, they're actually 5x112, which will make my life a little easier for sourcing the adapters. 

Anybody need some 285/30/18's for the rear?


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

straight sexi do it sir! and the make sure you whore it for us


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

An update on these wheels:

They took about a week to ship from coast to coast. They arrived in great condition. My adapters arrived the same day and I couldn't wait to get everything bolted on. I explained to my neighbor how the adapters worked, because he was intrigued by them. I hold an adapter up to one of the rear wheels and he says, "That doesn't look like the holes are lining up." I then stare at it and laugh. The seller told me the bolt pattern was 5x112 and I was a bit bummed. I thought that he wouldn't blatantly lie to me, so I checked the fronts as well. Yep, they're 5x112. I then shipped back the rear adapters, waited patiently, then overnighted some 5x130 adapters, due to Thanksgiving getting in the way (I was super satisfied with ECS Tuning, I don't know if I've ever had customer service that good before). I then put the new set-up on the TT and couldn't stop looking at it. Unfortunately, I didn't have the time or tools to slap the coilovers on. 4X4 mode it was until I get back from the business trip I'm currently on. 

To make it worse, the seller included two different kinds of bolts to hold the center caps on. In a perfect world, I would have ran to the store, bought some Loctite, and still own four eighteen year old center caps. I was rushed for time, had to meet the girlfriend, and I now own three... I have a feeling it's going to take forever to find another one. If you're bored and want to earn some money, the part number is:

003 0092 ACT 90029 

I'll gladly take the painted or chromed version.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That may be hard to find. My moda's were made in the 80's and I'm stuck with 3 original centers. I had to buy RS centers because tire rack had none left and they said BBS couldn't get them either.....same with my rusting bolts. Nobody can get them. I'm praying to god that RS bolts will fit as well or I'll have to track down a whole set of wheels just to steal the bolts.....old wheels are cool, but not when the parts are impossible to get:facepalm:
Hopefully your luck is better then mine is tho.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> .....same with my rusting bolts. Nobody can get them. I'm praying to god that RS bolts will fit as well or I'll have to track down a whole set of wheels just to steal the bolts.....old wheels are cool, but not when the parts are impossible to get:facepalm:
> Hopefully your luck is better then mine is tho.


Are you talking rim bolts/screws?


I got bolts for my 9yr old OZ Vela IIs here. http://www.titanium-touch.de/titanium_touch_index_uk.htm

I too could not get them thru tirerack or anyone else here in the states. Perhaps they will have matching ones for you too. Service was excellent. 

Pull one of your current bolts, get the exact measurement, and then you can order from P&P if they have your size. 

cheers and good luck.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link Bob. Unfortunately mine are 2 piece and utilize a stud and nut. I can always find bolts and nuts but not what I'm looking for. This is what they look like (sorry for offtopic/thread jack op)


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks for the link Bob. Unfortunately mine are 2 piece and utilize a stud and nut. I can always find bolts and nuts but not what I'm looking for. This is what they look like (sorry for offtopic/thread jack op)



Agreed, to the OP: sorry for the hijack. Played, YG PM.

cheers.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

a lil late to this but the only thing i would do different is paint them orange :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Those are nice wheels - only if they are 18" +. =) I say doooo eetttt.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looking forward to seeing the new wheels on for sure.

and throw those rusty bolts into one of those machines that'll clean them. You put different compounds into it and it shakes it all together and cleans it up. (i forget what they're called) That's what I did with my RS nuts/bolts and it worked great. Also soak them in vinegar for a few days (or coke) and it takes off the rust.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ben that's what I did to polish them. Then unfortunately they all rusted


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

weird. I didn't really have a problem with mine. Although I only kept them on the car for about a month


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine started rusting the day after I put them on lol. I just said **** it and let them go all season. There is nothing I can do tho because the threads are rusting too.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

are they not stainless hardware?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> are they not stainless hardware?


Apparently not. They are stamped genuine BBS tho :screwy:


----------

